# Watering Flowers



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Seemed like a simple request. One of our Apprentices was assigned the task of making it easier for MizBiz to water the flowers in front of the showroom. 

Aside from the riser being short, we all got a real kick out of the idea.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Ida gone with a GROHE 6 head body sprayer for even distribution


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Cool but better don't show it to Mrs Gar. If I do it we know what's come in..... :thumbsup:


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

LOVE IT!!! 

BTW, do you have a storefront window???


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Phat Cat said:


> LOVE IT!!! BTW, do you have a storefront window???


 yes.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

If I had a storefront, I would definitely copy Radiant Plumbing's (Austin) famous toilet displays. You can see them on Facebook.

It's a great marketing tool in my opinion.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Phat Cat said:


> If I had a storefront, I would definitely copy Radiant Plumbing's (Austin) famous toilet displays. You can see them on Facebook.
> 
> It's a great marketing tool in my opinion.


Haha! That display is awesome!


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Mr. Biz that's so cool hahaha. Thanks phat cat for let us know :thumbsup:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Gargalaxy said:


> Cool but better don't show it to Mrs Gar. If I do it we know what's come in..... :thumbsup:


I am sending a photo and design specifications to Mz. Gar. :brows:


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

plbgbiz said:


> I am sending a photo and design specifications to Mz. Gar. :brows:


That's not funny Mr. Biz, Mz Gar will make me start right away.....  and I don't need more garden or decoration for awhile :laughing:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Gargalaxy said:


> That's not funny Mr. Biz...


NOPE! I am relatively certain is IS funny. :laughing:


----------

